# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  АКЦИИ И СКИДКИ ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"!

## Николай Бугаков

[img]http://*********net/6722649.png[/img]*УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ И ГОСТИ ФОРУМА! В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ БУДЕТ РАЗМЕЩЕНА ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ОБ АКЦИЯХ И СКИДКАХ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"!*

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

[img]http://*********net/6711385.jpg[/img]*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ!!! ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ СТУДИЯ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС» В ПОДАРОК К 8 МАРТА ДЕЛАЕТ ГРАНДИОЗНУЮ 50% СКИДКУ НА ВСЕ НОМЕРА ИЗ НАШЕЙ СОКРОВИЩНИЦЫ! АКЦИЯ ДЕЙСТВУЕТ С 1 ПО 8 МАРТА ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ МИЛЫХ ДАМ!*

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

[img]http://*********net/6709337m.jpg[/img]
*ДО КОНЦА АКЦИИ ОСТАЛОСЬ 3 ДНЯ!!! ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ СТУДИЯ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС» В ПОДАРОК К 8 МАРТА ДЕЛАЕТ ГРАНДИОЗНУЮ 50% СКИДКУ НА ВСЕ НОМЕРА ИЗ НАШЕЙ СОКРОВИЩНИЦЫ! АКЦИЯ ДЕЙСТВУЕТ С 1 ПО 8 МАРТА ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ МИЛЫХ ДАМ! НЕ УПУСТИТЕ СВОЙ ШАНС!*

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ДО КОНЦА АПРЕЛЯ ДЕЙСТВУЮТ АКЦИОННЫЕ ЦЕНЫ НА НОМЕР "ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ"! СТОИМОСТЬ 1 НОМЕРА – 800 РУБ. (ЭКОНОМИЯ 200 РУБ.), СТОИМОСТЬ КОМПЛЕКТА ИЗ 5 НОМЕРОВ – 3000 РУБ. (ЭКОНОМИЯ 2000 РУБ.)
ПОДРОБНЕЕ: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645*

[img]http://*********net/6733095.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НАПОМИНАЕМ, ЧТО ДО КОНЦА АПРЕЛЬСКИХ СКИДОК НА "ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ" ОСТАЛОСЬ 10 ДНЕЙ! СЛЕДИТЕ ЗА АКЦИЯМИ И СКИДКАМИ В НОВОСТЯХ!*
[img]http://*********ru/6876240.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

[img]http://*********org/7247200.jpg[/img]

*По просьбам наших коллег мы решили разделить блок «Классика жанра» на два номера: «Чревовещание» и Анимашку «Свадебная сказка» (Праздничный рассказ). Для тех, кому интересен блок целиком, отзывы и обсуждения, рекомендуем посмотреть эту тему: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139189*

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ДО 1 ИЮНЯ СТОИМОСТЬ КАЖДОГО НОМЕРА  БУДЕТ СОСТАВЛЯТЬ 800 РУБ! СПЕШИТЕ ВОСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ МАЙСКИМИ СКИДКАМИ!* 

*Подробнее здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...64#post5021164
И здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...79#post5021179*

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ДО ОКОНЧАНИЯ НОВОГОДНЕЙ АКЦИИ ОСТАЛОСЬ ДВЕ НЕДЕЛИ! СПЕШИТЕ! ЗАХОДИТЕ! ВЫБИРАЙТЕ! http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

[img]http://*********su/6768434.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ВЕСЕННИЕ СКИДКИ!*
*Студия "Ника плюс" рада сообщить всем посетителям форума, что пришла пора весенних скидок на сценарии для выпускных вечеров. До 1 июня действуют 50% скидки на все номера из этой темы. Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте!*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139253
[img]http://*********ru/9255703.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ВЕСЕННИЕ СКИДКИ!*
[img]http://*********ru/9578081.jpg[/img]
*Студия "Ника плюс" напоминает всем нашим коллегам, что продолжаются весенние скидки на сценарии для выпускных вечеров. До 1 июня действуют 50% скидки на все номера из этой темы. Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте!*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139253

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ! ЖАРКИЙ АВГУСТ – ГОРЯЧИЕ СКИДКИ ОТ «НИКИ ПЛЮС»!*
*ВСЕМ, КТО ПРИОБРЕТЕТ ДВА НАШИХ НОВЫХ НОМЕРА: «ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ» И «ПТИЦУ СЧАСТЬЯ» МЫ ПОДАРИМ ЛЮБОЙ НОМЕР ИЗ НАШЕЙ СОКРОВИЩНИЦЫ! ЗАХОДИТЕ, СМОТРИТЕ, ВЫБИРАЙТЕ!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
[img]http://*********ru/10730136.png[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ АКЦИЯ! ЖАРКИЙ АВГУСТ – ГОРЯЧИЕ СКИДКИ ОТ «НИКИ ПЛЮС»!*
*ВСЕМ, КТО ПРИОБРЕТЕТ ДВА НАШИХ НОВЫХ НОМЕРА: «ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ» И «ПТИЦУ СЧАСТЬЯ» МЫ ПОДАРИМ ЛЮБОЙ НОМЕР ИЗ НАШЕЙ СОКРОВИЩНИЦЫ! ЗАХОДИТЕ, СМОТРИТЕ, ВЫБИРАЙТЕ!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
[img]http://*********ru/10730136.png[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ ЖАРКИЙ АВГУСТ – ГОРЯЧИЕ СКИДКИ ОТ «НИКИ ПЛЮС» ПОДХОДИТ К КОНЦУ!*
*ВСЕМ, КТО ПРИОБРЕТЕТ ДВА НАШИХ НОВЫХ НОМЕРА: «ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ» И «ПТИЦУ СЧАСТЬЯ» МЫ ПОДАРИМ ЛЮБОЙ НОМЕР ИЗ НАШЕЙ СОКРОВИЩНИЦЫ! СПЕШИТЕ, ЗАХОДИТЕ, ВЫБИРАЙТЕ!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
[img]http://*********ru/10730136.png[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ "ЖАРКИЙ АВГУСТ – ГОРЯЧИЕ СКИДКИ" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС" ПОДХОДИТ К ЗАВЕРШЕНИЮ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия праздника «Ника плюс» проводит акцию «Жаркий август – горячие скидки». Все, кто приобретет два наших конкурсных номера «Дефиле холостяков» и «Птица счастья» получат любой номер из нашей сокровищницы в подарок!
«Дефиле холостяков» проводится перед бросанием подвязки невесты и состоит из записанных аудиотреков, а «Птица счастья»  - это блок для активации гостей с финальной анимашкой – флешмобом. Номера неоднократно опробированы на различной публике и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому – многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег. 
Акция подходит к концу. Всех, кого заинтересует наше предложение, приглашаем в нашу сокровищницу. Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку. Всем удачи!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
*
[img]http://*********ru/11122279.png[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ОСЕННИЙ ЦЕНОПАД ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!!!*
*Дорогие друзья! По просьбам наших коллег, для всех, кто не успел воспользоваться летней акцией, мы делаем супер-предложение! Только с 5 по 13 сентября вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам наши конкурсные номера из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку! Акция будет проводиться в три этапа длительностью по три дня каждый:*
*С 5 ПО 7 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 50% 
С 8 ПО 10 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 40%
С 11 ПО 13 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 30%*
*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег.
 Как вы видите, первые получают лучшее! Всех, кого заинтересует наше предложение, приглашаем в нашу сокровищницу. Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или ВК (ссылка в подписи ниже). Всем удачи!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489
*
[img]http://*********ru/11253087.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ОСЕННИЙ ЦЕНОПАД ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!!! С 5 ПО 7 СЕНТЯБРЯ СТАРТУЕТ ПЕРВЫЙ ЭТАП АКЦИИ - СКИДКА 50%*
*Дорогие друзья! По просьбам наших коллег, для всех, кто не успел воспользоваться летней акцией, мы делаем супер-предложение! Только с 5 по 13 сентября вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам наши конкурсные номера из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку! Акция проводится в три этапа длительностью по три дня каждый:*
*С 5 ПО 7 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 50% 
С 8 ПО 10 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 40%
С 11 ПО 13 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 30%*
*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег.
 Как вы видите, первые получают лучшее! Всех, кого заинтересует наше предложение, приглашаем в нашу сокровищницу. Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или ВК (ссылка в подписи ниже). Всем удачи!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
 [img]http://*********ru/11243857.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ОСЕННИЙ ЦЕНОПАД ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!!! С 8 ПО 10 СЕНТЯБРЯ СТАРТУЕТ ВТОРОЙ ЭТАП АКЦИИ - СКИДКА 40%*
*Дорогие друзья! По просьбам наших коллег, для всех, кто не успел воспользоваться летней акцией, мы делаем супер-предложение! Только с 5 по 13 сентября вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам наши конкурсные номера из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку! Акция проводится в три этапа длительностью по три дня каждый:*
*С 5 ПО 7 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 50% 
С 8 ПО 10 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 40%
С 11 ПО 13 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 30%*
*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег.
Всех, кого заинтересует наше предложение, приглашаем в нашу сокровищницу. Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или ВК (ссылка в подписи ниже). Всем удачи!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489
*
[img]http://*********ru/11259216.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ОСЕННИЙ ЦЕНОПАД ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!!! С 11 ПО 13 СЕНТЯБРЯ СТАРТУЕТ ЗАВЕРШАЮЩИЙ ЭТАП АКЦИИ - СКИДКА 30%*
*Дорогие друзья! По просьбам наших коллег, для всех, кто не успел воспользоваться летней акцией, мы делаем супер-предложение! Только с 5 по 13 сентября вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам наши конкурсные номера из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку! Акция проводится в три этапа длительностью по три дня каждый:*
*С 5 ПО 7 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 50% 
С 8 ПО 10 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 40%
С 11 ПО 13 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СКИДКА 30%*
*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег.
 Как вы видите, первые получают лучшее! Всех, кого заинтересует наше предложение, приглашаем в нашу сокровищницу. Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку. Всем удачи!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
[img]http://*********ru/11211088.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ОСЕННИЙ ЦЕНОПАД ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»
13 СЕНТЯБРЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ АКЦИИ - СКИДКА 30%*
*Дорогие друзья! Наше супер-предложение подходит к концу. Сегодня последний день, когда вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам со скидкой 30% наши конкурсные номера из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку! 
 Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег.
 Всех, кого заинтересует наше предложение, приглашаем в нашу сокровищницу. Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или ВК (ссылка в подписи ниже). Всем удачи!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
[img]http://*********ru/11391337.jpg[/img]

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте, Николай! Заинтересовали некоторые ваши конкурсные блоки. Я новичок и мне хочется узнать смогу ли я провести ваши конкурсы без большого опыта работы на праздниках? Читаю отзывы и почти не страшно!))) Пока действует акция хотелось бы кое-что купить

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, Николай! Заинтересовали некоторые ваши конкурсные блоки. Я новичок и мне хочется узнать смогу ли я провести ваши конкурсы без большого опыта работы на праздниках? Читаю отзывы и почти не страшно!))) Пока действует акция хотелось бы кое-что купить


Здравствуйте! Добро пожаловать на наш гостеприимный форум и в сокровищницу Ники плюс! :Smile3: 
Не переживайте! Хоть вы и новичок, здесь мы все коллеги. Форумчане вам помогут и поделятся своими наработками. 
Что касается нашей конкурсной программы, то по ней работают и новички, и опытные ведущие. Особенность наших номеров состоит в том, что мы стараемся максимально облегчить работу ведущего и сделать номер красочным и зрелищным. Еще наши номера отличаются музыкальностью, а также эксклюзивными аудиотреками, которые мы сами записываем.
Если вы все же переживаете, у нас есть номера с вышеупомянутыми аудиотреками, которые проверены в работе. От вас требуется только подводка и комментарии в процессе номера, если будет желание. В этих номерах все сделано за вас. Включайте аудиотрек и веселитесь вместе с публикой! :Grin: 
Вот некоторые из этих номеров:
Телепатия
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
Пожелания Деда Мороза
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4775776
Дефиле холостяков
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608
Чревовещание
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139398
Футбольное дефиле
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567
Так что не волнуйтесь, читайте отзывы, заряжайтесь позитивом и вперед к новым творческим вершинам! :Yahoo:

----------


## esok10

Суперрр! Это то, что нужно!) У меня к вам просьба. Акция заканчивается, но я сегодня не смогу оплатить. Возможен ли такой вариант - я закажу сегодня, а оплачу завтра?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Суперрр! Это то, что нужно!) У меня к вам просьба. Акция заканчивается, но я сегодня не смогу оплатить. Возможен ли такой вариант - я закажу сегодня, а оплачу завтра?


Новичкам везде у нас дорога, старичкам везде у нас почет! :Grin:  Хорошо, давайте в честь вашего прибытия на форум, я пойду вам навстречу! :Yes4:  А пока вы осваиваетесь, приглашаю вас в нашу мастерскую, где все материалы выложены в свободном доступе. Уверен, что многое вам пригодится! :Ok: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=458

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*
*Дорогие друзья! Кто из вас хочет, чтобы сбылись самые сокровенные желания? Конечно же - все! Решению этой задачи посвящена новая аудио-застолка «Симорон». Номер представляет собой аудиофайл и записан в двух вариантах – универсальном и новогоднем.*
*ВСЕ, КТО ПРИОБРЕТЕТ КОМПЛЕКТ ИЗ УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОГО И НОВОГОДНЕГО СИМОРОНА, СМОГУТ ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ ПО АКЦИОННОЙ СТОИМОСТИ! ПОДРОБНЕЕ:*
*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247*
[img]http://*********ru/12022661.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Близится Новый год и Дед Мороз начинает раздавать подарки!
С 1 по 30 ноября вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам конкурсные номера «Ники плюс» из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку! Предложение действительно для всех номеров, кроме новогоднего и универсального «Симорона».
Акция проходит в 3 этапа:*
*С 1 ПО 10 НОЯБРЯ – СКИДКА 30%
С 11 ПО 20 НОЯБРЯ – СКИДКА 20%
С 21 ПО 30 НОЯБРЯ – СКИДКА 10%*
*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег.
Как вы видите, первые получают лучшее! Всех, кого заинтересует это предложение, приглашаю в сокровищницу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Для комплекта новогоднего и универсального «Симорона» до 31 декабря действует специальная цена. Подробнее об этом конкурсном блоке и о специальном предложении можно узнать здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247*
*Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку на форуме, вк или ок:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov*
*Желаю всем веселых новогодних праздников!*
[img]http://*********ru/12045886.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Близится Новый год и Дед Мороз начинает раздавать подарки!
С 1 по 30 ноября вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам конкурсные номера «Ники плюс» из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку! Предложение действительно для всех номеров, кроме новогоднего и универсального «Симорона».*
*С 11 ПО 20 НОЯБРЯ – СКИДКА 20%*
*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег.
Всех, кого заинтересует это предложение, приглашаю в сокровищницу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Для комплекта новогоднего и универсального «Симорона» до 31 декабря действует специальная цена. Подробнее об этом конкурсном блоке и о специальном предложении можно узнать здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247*
*Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку на форуме, вк или ок:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov*
*Желаю всем веселых новогодних праздников!*
[img]http://*********ru/12159565.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Близится Новый год и Дед Мороз начинает раздавать подарки!
С 1 по 30 ноября вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам конкурсные номера «Ники плюс» из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку! Предложение действительно для всех номеров, кроме новогоднего и универсального «Симорона».*
*С 21 ПО 30 НОЯБРЯ – СКИДКА 10%*
*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег. Всех, кого заинтересует это предложение, приглашаю в сокровищницу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Для комплекта новогоднего и универсального «Симорона» до 31 декабря действует специальная цена. Подробнее об этом конкурсном блоке и о специальном предложении можно узнать здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247*
*Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку на форуме, вк или ок:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov*
*Желаю всем веселых новогодних праздников!*
[img]http://*********ru/12275305.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!
Дорогие друзья! По просьбам коллег новогодняя акция продолжается!*
*С 1 по 31 декабря вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам конкурсные номера «Ники плюс» из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку!*
*ДЕКАБРЬСКИЕ СКИДКИ -10%!* 
*Предложение действительно для всех номеров, кроме новогоднего и универсального «Симорона».
Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег. Всех, кого заинтересует это предложение, приглашаю в сокровищницу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Для комплекта новогоднего и универсального «Симорона» до 31 декабря действует специальная цена. Подробнее об этом конкурсном блоке и о специальном предложении можно узнать здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
Хочется обратить ваше внимание на новый застольный интерактив "Новогодний генератор тостов", который украсит любую новогоднюю программу. Подробнее можно узнать здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5293320*
*Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку на форуме, вк или ок:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov*
*Желаю всем веселых новогодних праздников!*
[img]http://*********ru/12449281.jpg[/img]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!
Дорогие друзья! Прошла половина декабря! Новый год уже близко! Новогодняя акция продолжается!*
*С 1 по 31 декабря вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам конкурсные номера «Ники плюс» из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку!*
*ДЕКАБРЬСКИЕ СКИДКИ -10%!* 
*Предложение действительно для всех номеров, кроме новогоднего и универсального «Симорона».
Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег. Всех, кого заинтересует это предложение, приглашаю в сокровищницу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Для комплекта новогоднего и универсального «Симорона» до 31 декабря действует специальная цена. Подробнее об этом конкурсном блоке и о специальном предложении можно узнать здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
Хочется обратить ваше внимание на конкурсные блоки, которые украсят новогоднюю программу: "Новогодний генератор тостов"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5293320 
"Птица счастья"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
"Пожелания Деда Мороза"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4775776* 
*Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку на форуме, вк или ок:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov*
*Желаю всем веселых новогодних праздников!*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА «НИКА ПЛЮС»!
Дорогие друзья! Осталось несколько дней до Нового года! Новогодняя акция подходит к концу!*
*С 1 по 31 декабря вы можете приобрести по акционным ценам конкурсные номера «Ники плюс» из сокровищницы форума Ин-ку!*
*ДЕКАБРЬСКИЕ СКИДКИ -10%!* 
*Предложение действительно для всех номеров, кроме новогоднего и универсального «Симорона».
Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы наших коллег. Всех, кого заинтересует это предложение, приглашаю в сокровищницу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Для комплекта новогоднего и универсального «Симорона» до 31 декабря действует специальная цена. Подробнее об этом конкурсном блоке и о специальном предложении можно узнать здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
Хочется обратить ваше внимание на конкурсные блоки, которые украсят новогоднюю программу: "Новогодний генератор тостов"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5293320 
"Птица счастья"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
"Пожелания Деда Мороза"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4775776* 
*Удивите гостей новыми авторскими конкурсами! Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку на форуме, вк или ок:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov*
*Желаю всем веселых новогодних праздников!*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ 20-20 ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" к 23 февраля и 8 марта делает 20% СКИДКУ на все конкурсные номера!
Акция действует с 20 февраля по 8 марта!
Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*
*"СИМОРОН". АУДИО-ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711
"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)":
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001
Все конкурсные номера "Ники плюс" здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Воспользуйтесь акцией! Порадуйте себя и своих гостей!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

Aniani (21.02.2017)

----------


## Aniani

А я зашла сказать очередное СПАСИБО!!! материалы первоклассные! прекрасно проходят на публике! легкие в исполнении! и главое, на разной публике! разной по статусу и уровню развития. но всегда на УРА!! И на пафос и для души ! Николай, вы очень щедрый человек, на такие Материалы акционные цены!) рада за коллег, которым так повезет! и материалы и цены более чем достойные! Дорогие Коллеги, всех нас с Праздниками) кому отдыхать, а кому работать и радоваться! хорошо, когда идешь на работу и знаешь, что есть вкусняшки музыкальные для гостей. это дает спокойствие) а на нашей работе, это очень важно) впрочем, как для любого ответственного человека)!

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.02.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А я зашла сказать очередное СПАСИБО!!! материалы первоклассные! прекрасно проходят на публике! легкие в исполнении! и главое, на разной публике! разной по статусу и уровню развития. но всегда на УРА!! И на пафос и для души !


Аня, большое спасибо за отзыв и добрые слова! Радует, что материал Ники плюс успешно проходит на разной публике! :Yahoo: 



> Николай, вы очень щедрый человек, на такие Материалы акционные цены!) рада за коллег, которым так повезет! и материалы и цены более чем достойные! Дорогие Коллеги, всех нас с Праздниками) кому отдыхать, а кому работать и радоваться! хорошо, когда идешь на работу и знаешь, что есть вкусняшки музыкальные для гостей. это дает спокойствие) а на нашей работе, это очень важно) впрочем, как для любого ответственного человека)!


Надеюсь, что коллегам пригодятся эти вкусняшки, а акция будет приятным бонусом к наступающим праздникам для всех ответственных, и не очень, людей! :Grin:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*СТУДИЯ "НИКА ПЛЮС" ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕТ ВСЕХ МУЖЧИН С ДНЕМ ЗАЩИТНИКА ОТЕЧЕСТВА! АКЦИЯ ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" к 23 февраля и 8 марта делает 20% СКИДКУ на все конкурсные номера!
Акция действует с 20 февраля по 8 марта!
Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*
*"СИМОРОН". АУДИО-ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711
"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)":
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001
Все конкурсные номера "Ники плюс" здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Воспользуйтесь акцией! Порадуйте себя и своих гостей!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Киссерюльчик

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ.МОЖНО ВОСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ ВАШЕЙ СКИДКОЙ И ПРИОБРЕСТИ ТЕЛЕПАТИЮ?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Юлия! Конечно можно. Ответил вам в личку :Yes4:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Узнала за акцию и искренне порадовалась за тех у кого будет возможность приобрести замечательный материал для проведения разных мероприятий .. почему разных ?   просто они универсальны .. и главное  очень просто и легко их проводить ведущей ...  у меня есть все эти номера .. я не могу сказать какой из них лучший ..каждый номер  супер ! я пользуюсь с удовольствием .. гости всегда хорошо воспринимают эти номера !!! КОЛЯ !!!! спасибо за труд !!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.02.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Людочка, большое спасибо за прекрасный отзыв! Очень приятно его услышать от опытной и востребованной ведущей! :Ok:  Я тоже надеюсь, что многие коллеги воспользуются акцией и получат удовольствие от проведения номеров "Ники плюс"! :Party:

----------

Ладушка Холи (26.02.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*АКЦИЯ 20-20 ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС" ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" к 23 февраля и 8 марта делает 20% СКИДКУ на все конкурсные номера!
Акция действует с 20 февраля по 8 марта!
Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*
*"СИМОРОН". АУДИО-ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711
"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)":
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001
Все конкурсные номера "Ники плюс" здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Воспользуйтесь акцией! Порадуйте себя и своих гостей!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (28.02.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Студия "Ника плюс" к 23 февраля и 8 марта делает 20% СКИДКУ на все конкурсные номера!


Какая замечательная скидка,как повезло!У меня конечно все эти замечательные -Застолки,Интерактивы,Активации,Игровые конкурсы,Музыкальные и Песенные конкурсы,уже есть :Yahoo:  Поэтому рекомендую,всем кто ещё раздумывает и решает-Приобретайте и жить станет легче! Не нужно будет чем и как занять гостей,вовлечь в  игру и при этом ,затрат по минимуму! :Ok: 
Коля,а когда ожидаются новинки,какие творческие планы,зреют в твоей светлой головушке?Буду с нетерпением ждать!!! :Tender:

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.02.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Таня, большое спасибо за такой отзыв и рекомендации! Приятно это слышать от профессионала! :Yahoo:  Есть несколько новых идей. Надеюсь, что они в скором времени будут реализованы :Yes4:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.03.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*СТУДИЯ "НИКА ПЛЮС" ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕТ КОЛЛЕГ С НАЧАЛОМ ВЕСНЫ! АКЦИЯ 20-20 ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" к 23 февраля и 8 марта делает 20% СКИДКУ на все конкурсные номера!
Акция действует с 20 февраля по 8 марта!
Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*
*"СИМОРОН". АУДИО-ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711
"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)":
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001
Все конкурсные номера "Ники плюс" здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Воспользуйтесь акцией! Порадуйте себя и своих гостей!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! 
Я не хочу сказать, что  классно!!!! 
Я хочу сказать Коля! Это супер))))) :Yahoo:  :Ok:  Дефиле холостяков, Классика жанра, Симорон, Телепатия. Вообще всё супер. Вещи классные, 

Не давно на одной свадьбе подошёл гость, который видел  Классику жанра, телепатию и  попросил, что бы я это сделал. Я говорю- " Вы же знаете, что это. А он отвечает, а часть гостей не знает и мы своей компанией просим тебя провести".

Желание гостей было исполнено. 
Коля так держать!!!!! Ждем  новинок. Денежков не жалко. :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :015:

----------

Николай Бугаков (02.03.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! :Ok:  Радует, что номера Ники плюс востребованы и гости просят проводить их несколько раз. В моей практике тоже такое было. Это вдохновляет работать и творить дальше! :Victory:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ 20-20 ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС" ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" к 23 февраля и 8 марта делает 20% СКИДКУ на все конкурсные номера!
Акция действует с 20 февраля по 8 марта!
Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*
*"СИМОРОН". АУДИО-ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711
"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)":
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001
Все конкурсные номера "Ники плюс" здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Воспользуйтесь акцией! Порадуйте себя и своих гостей!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Ого-го!!! Вот это акция!!!
Не просто акция - СУПЕР-акция!!!
Что бы мне выбрать на этот раз???
Дефиле холостяков - есть! Многая лета - есть! Телепатия - есть! Птица счастья - есть! Отбивки - есть!!!
А не купить ли мне Дефиле под Дагестанского комментатора??? Как раз 8 марта.... А зная, что купив материал, его можно сразу брать в работу... Остановлюсь-ка на этом!!!
И еще... не за горами выпускные!!! Наверное, еще прихвачу - детское ля-ля....
РЕШЕНО!!!! Коля, спешу сделать заказ! Отпишусь в личку!
Не устаю благодарить вас с Наташей за прекрасные блоки! Которые всегда заходят на ура на всех праздниках! Это мне и нравится! 
УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОСТЬ, ГЕНИАЛЬНОСТЬ, а еще и ПРОСТОТА!!! Все эти качества присущи вашим фишкам! 
А отбивки для праздников - это просто нечто!!!
Еще раз - СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!
Творчества вам!

----------

Николай Бугаков (06.03.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно его услышать от профессионала! Заказы принимаются с учетом 20% праздничных скидок :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ 20-20 ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС" ПОДХОДИТ К ЗАВЕРШЕНИЮ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" к 23 февраля и 8 марта делает 20% СКИДКУ на все конкурсные номера!
Акция действует с 20 февраля по 8 марта!
Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*
*"СИМОРОН". АУДИО-ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711
"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)":
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001
Все конкурсные номера "Ники плюс" здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*
*Воспользуйтесь акцией! Порадуйте себя и своих гостей!
Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ! С 20 ПО 31 МАРТА СТУДИЯ "НИКА ПЛЮС" ДЕЛАЕТ 20% СКИДКУ НА УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ "СИМОРОН" И 30% СКИДКУ НА КОМПЛЕКТ УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОГО И НОВОГОДНЕГО "СИМОРОНА"!
*


*Дорогие друзья! Кто из вас хочет, чтобы сбылись самые сокровенные желания? Конечно же - все! Решению этой задачи посвящена аудио-застолка Симорон. Номер представляет собой аудиофайл и записан в двух вариантах – универсальном и новогоднем. 

Номер реализован в 2 версиях:
- Аудиофайл. 
- Для самостоятельного проведения.

Первый вариант - это готовый аудиофайл, в котором общение с гостями происходит от имени доктора Симоронова или Деда Мороза Симороныча, который предлагает им исполнять смешные  ритуалы, а также повторять волшебные фразы и представлять различные образы для привлечения удачи.
Второй вариант предполагает проведение Симорона самим ведущим или Дедом Морозом, для чего в отдельной папке находятся текст и нарезки. Уровень громкости в нарезках выставлен в соответствии с текстом, что упрощает работу ведущего или Деда Мороза, который часто работает с незнакомыми музыкантами.

Универсальный Симорон подойдет для любых праздников. 
Новогодний Симорон подойдет для любых новогодних праздников, в том числе и новогодней ночи. Особенно он пригодится, если Деда Мороза не приглашают. Но даже если приглашают, его можно провести до прихода или после ухода Деда Мороза в качестве аудиопослания от него. Нет привязки к конкретному Новому году, поэтому новогодний Симорон можно использовать и в следующие годы. 

В конце номера прописан активирующий момент – вывод гостей на танцпол. Кроме того, в структуре Симорона заложен «звуковой код» - фанфары. Они используются на протяжении всего вечера для сбора гостей (аудиофайл «зазывалка») и для разлива спиртного (аудиофайл «наливайка»). Это делает дальнейшую конкурсную программу связанной с Симороном и логически выстроенной.

Длительность блока 12 мин. В комплект любого Симорона входит папка с аудиофайлами: Симорона, зазывалкой и наливайкой , папка с нарезками, описание номера  и текст.

Демо универсального Симорона: 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fmx9/QULBhHQsj
Демо новогоднего Симорона:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LuD2/uphVLv2A3

Узнать подробнее и прочитать отзывы можно здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ! С 20 ПО 31 МАРТА СТУДИЯ "НИКА ПЛЮС" ДЕЛАЕТ 20% СКИДКУ НА УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ "СИМОРОН" И 30% СКИДКУ НА КОМПЛЕКТ УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОГО И НОВОГОДНЕГО "СИМОРОНА"!
*


*Дорогие друзья! Кто из вас хочет, чтобы сбылись самые сокровенные желания? Конечно же - все! Решению этой задачи посвящена аудио-застолка Симорон. Номер представляет собой аудиофайл и записан в двух вариантах – универсальном и новогоднем. 

Номер реализован в 2 версиях:
- Аудиофайл. 
- Для самостоятельного проведения.

Первый вариант - это готовый аудиофайл, в котором общение с гостями происходит от имени доктора Симоронова или Деда Мороза Симороныча, который предлагает им исполнять смешные  ритуалы, а также повторять волшебные фразы и представлять различные образы для привлечения удачи.
Второй вариант предполагает проведение Симорона самим ведущим или Дедом Морозом, для чего в отдельной папке находятся текст и нарезки. Уровень громкости в нарезках выставлен в соответствии с текстом, что упрощает работу ведущего или Деда Мороза, который часто работает с незнакомыми музыкантами.

Универсальный Симорон подойдет для любых праздников. 
Новогодний Симорон подойдет для любых новогодних праздников, в том числе и новогодней ночи. Особенно он пригодится, если Деда Мороза не приглашают. Но даже если приглашают, его можно провести до прихода или после ухода Деда Мороза в качестве аудиопослания от него. Нет привязки к конкретному Новому году, поэтому новогодний Симорон можно использовать и в следующие годы. 

В конце номера прописан активирующий момент – вывод гостей на танцпол. Кроме того, в структуре Симорона заложен «звуковой код» - фанфары. Они используются на протяжении всего вечера для сбора гостей (аудиофайл «зазывалка») и для разлива спиртного (аудиофайл «наливайка»). Это делает дальнейшую конкурсную программу связанной с Симороном и логически выстроенной.

Длительность блока 12 мин. В комплект любого Симорона входит папка с аудиофайлами: Симорона, зазывалкой и наливайкой , папка с нарезками, описание номера  и текст.

Демо универсального Симорона: 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fmx9/QULBhHQsj
Демо новогоднего Симорона:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LuD2/uphVLv2A3

Узнать подробнее и прочитать отзывы можно здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ! С 20 ПО 31 МАРТА СТУДИЯ "НИКА ПЛЮС" ДЕЛАЕТ 20% СКИДКУ НА УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ "СИМОРОН" И 30% СКИДКУ НА КОМПЛЕКТ УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОГО И НОВОГОДНЕГО "СИМОРОНА"!
*


*Дорогие друзья! Кто из вас хочет, чтобы сбылись самые сокровенные желания? Конечно же - все! Решению этой задачи посвящена аудио-застолка Симорон. Номер представляет собой аудиофайл и записан в двух вариантах – универсальном и новогоднем. 

Номер реализован в 2 версиях:
- Аудиофайл. 
- Для самостоятельного проведения.

Первый вариант - это готовый аудиофайл, в котором общение с гостями происходит от имени доктора Симоронова или Деда Мороза Симороныча, который предлагает им исполнять смешные  ритуалы, а также повторять волшебные фразы и представлять различные образы для привлечения удачи.
Второй вариант предполагает проведение Симорона самим ведущим или Дедом Морозом, для чего в отдельной папке находятся текст и нарезки. Уровень громкости в нарезках выставлен в соответствии с текстом, что упрощает работу ведущего или Деда Мороза, который часто работает с незнакомыми музыкантами.

Универсальный Симорон подойдет для любых праздников. 
Новогодний Симорон подойдет для любых новогодних праздников, в том числе и новогодней ночи. Особенно он пригодится, если Деда Мороза не приглашают. Но даже если приглашают, его можно провести до прихода или после ухода Деда Мороза в качестве аудиопослания от него. Нет привязки к конкретному Новому году, поэтому новогодний Симорон можно использовать и в следующие годы. 

В конце номера прописан активирующий момент – вывод гостей на танцпол. Кроме того, в структуре Симорона заложен «звуковой код» - фанфары. Они используются на протяжении всего вечера для сбора гостей (аудиофайл «зазывалка») и для разлива спиртного (аудиофайл «наливайка»). Это делает дальнейшую конкурсную программу связанной с Симороном и логически выстроенной.

Длительность блока 12 мин. В комплект любого Симорона входит папка с аудиофайлами: Симорона, зазывалкой и наливайкой , папка с нарезками, описание номера  и текст.

Демо универсального Симорона: 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fmx9/QULBhHQsj
Демо новогоднего Симорона:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LuD2/uphVLv2A3

Узнать подробнее и прочитать отзывы можно здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ ПОДХОДИТ К ЗАВЕРШЕНИЮ! С 20 ПО 31 МАРТА СТУДИЯ "НИКА ПЛЮС" ДЕЛАЕТ 20% СКИДКУ НА УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ "СИМОРОН" И 30% СКИДКУ НА КОМПЛЕКТ УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОГО И НОВОГОДНЕГО "СИМОРОНА"!
*


*Дорогие друзья! Кто из вас хочет, чтобы сбылись самые сокровенные желания? Конечно же - все! Решению этой задачи посвящена аудио-застолка Симорон. Номер представляет собой аудиофайл и записан в двух вариантах – универсальном и новогоднем. 

Номер реализован в 2 версиях:
- Аудиофайл. 
- Для самостоятельного проведения.

Первый вариант - это готовый аудиофайл, в котором общение с гостями происходит от имени доктора Симоронова или Деда Мороза Симороныча, который предлагает им исполнять смешные  ритуалы, а также повторять волшебные фразы и представлять различные образы для привлечения удачи.
Второй вариант предполагает проведение Симорона самим ведущим или Дедом Морозом, для чего в отдельной папке находятся текст и нарезки. Уровень громкости в нарезках выставлен в соответствии с текстом, что упрощает работу ведущего или Деда Мороза, который часто работает с незнакомыми музыкантами.

Универсальный Симорон подойдет для любых праздников. 
Новогодний Симорон подойдет для любых новогодних праздников, в том числе и новогодней ночи. Особенно он пригодится, если Деда Мороза не приглашают. Но даже если приглашают, его можно провести до прихода или после ухода Деда Мороза в качестве аудиопослания от него. Нет привязки к конкретному Новому году, поэтому новогодний Симорон можно использовать и в следующие годы. 

В конце номера прописан активирующий момент – вывод гостей на танцпол. Кроме того, в структуре Симорона заложен «звуковой код» - фанфары. Они используются на протяжении всего вечера для сбора гостей (аудиофайл «зазывалка») и для разлива спиртного (аудиофайл «наливайка»). Это делает дальнейшую конкурсную программу связанной с Симороном и логически выстроенной.

Длительность блока 12 мин. В комплект любого Симорона входит папка с аудиофайлами: Симорона, зазывалкой и наливайкой , папка с нарезками, описание номера  и текст.

Демо универсального Симорона: 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fmx9/QULBhHQsj
Демо новогоднего Симорона:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LuD2/uphVLv2A3

Узнать подробнее и прочитать отзывы можно здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! С 1 ПО 9 МАЯ ПРАЗДНИЧНАЯ АКЦИЯ! 
20% СКИДКА НА ВСЕ КОНКУРСНЫЕ НОМЕРА ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"*
*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*

*"СИМОРОН". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ АУДИО-БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247 
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711 
"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608 
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880 
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043 
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543 
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)": 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567 
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533 
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645 
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079 
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583 
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001 
*
*Все конкурсные номера от "Ники плюс" здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте, Николай! Спасибо за ваше творчество и возможность приобрести материал по акционным ценам. К сожалению я опоздала на майскую акцию. Может быть можно что-то придумать для таких как я опоздашек?

----------

Николай Бугаков (14.05.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Елена! Спасибо, что интересуетесь творчеством Ники плюс. Я подумаю над Вашим предложением  :Aga:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ПО ПРОСЬБАМ КОЛЛЕГ АКЦИЯ ПРОДОЛЖЕНА ДО 31 МАЯ!
 20% СКИДКА НА ВСЕ КОНКУРСНЫЕ НОМЕРА ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"*

*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*

*"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608 
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880 
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043 
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543 
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)": 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567 
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533 
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645 
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079 
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583
"СИМОРОН". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ АУДИО-БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247 
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711 
 ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001 
*
*Все конкурсные номера от "Ники плюс" здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Толичек

> "КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА


Всем привет! Решил здесь написать.

 Давненько не проводил "Классику жанра" И тут в  субботу на юбилее у учителя литературы  решил достать из сундучка. 

Честно говоря сначала немного побаивался. Но когда заговорили о литературе, о поэтах и певцах и певицах. Номер прошёл на урааааааа!!!!! Сам такого не ожидал.  После проведения блока, я убедился, что старшее поколение может отжигать не хуже молодёжи.  Коля!!!! Спасибо за номер.

----------

Николай Бугаков (29.05.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, "Классика жанра" отлично проходит на праздниках преподавателей. А на юбилее учителя литературы провести этот блок было вдвойне уместно! :Ok:  Кроме того, "Классику жанра" можно проводить на выпускных и любых других праздниках. Этот блок универсальный :Yes4: 
Толик, желаю тебе отличных праздников, которые будут проходить по всем правилам классики жанра! :Grin:  :Ok: 
На "Классику жанра", как и на все другие конкурсные номера от Ники плюс, продолжают действовать 20% майские скидки :Ok:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Коля, добрый день! Успела в акцию. Перечислила на карту  за "Птицу счастья" и "Ля-ля".

----------

Николай Бугаков (30.05.2017)

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Коля, все скачалось. Спасибо. Здорово все.Буду пробовать.

----------

Николай Бугаков (30.05.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Наташа, я рад, что вы воспользовались акцией! :Ok:  Я уверен, что все пройдет действительно здорово! Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## поющая ведущая

Здравствуйте, повторите реквизиты, пожалуйста!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Ольга! Реквизиты те же :Yes4: 
Карта Сбербанка России: 63900277 9018129421
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524502

----------


## поющая ведущая

Николай, здравствуйте! перевела денежку за "снова наливай", последние цифры карты 1178. Вроде бы успеваю по акции? всё верно по сумме?

----------

Николай Бугаков (31.05.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ольга, ссылка у вас в личке. Желаю творческих успехов и отличных праздников! :Victory:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"!
20% ИЮЛЬСКАЯ СКИДКА НА ВСЕ КОНКУРСНЫЕ НОМЕРА!* 

*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*

*"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608 
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079 
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
"СИМОРОН". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ АУДИО-БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247 
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711 
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880 
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043 
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543 
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)": 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567 
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533 
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001 
*
*Все конкурсные номера от "Ники плюс" здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Сергей Алексеевич

Здравствуйте уважаемые авторы! Интересует такой вопрос. Если будет оптовая покупка можете ли вы сделать большую скидку?

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.07.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Сергей! Никаких дополнительных скидок не предусмотрено. 20% скидка и так довольно привлекательна :Yes4:  Но подарочек от Ники плюс я гарантирую. Вы будете довольны :Derisive:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Добрый день, Николай и Наташа. Я в последний денек успела? Перевожу денежку за "Прекрасное далеко " и "Дефиле"

----------

Николай Бугаков (31.07.2017)

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Перевела. Жду ссылочку.

----------

Николай Бугаков (31.07.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Наталья! Спасибо, что интересуетесь творчеством Ники плюс! Ссылочки у Вас в личке. Встречайте! :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ АКЦИИ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"!
20% ИЮЛЬСКАЯ СКИДКА НА ВСЕ КОНКУРСНЫЕ НОМЕРА!* 

*Номера неоднократно проводились для различной публики и неизменно пользуются успехом. Подтверждение этому - многочисленные положительные отзывы коллег.*

*"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". СВАДЕБНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608 
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079 
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
"СИМОРОН". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ АУДИО-БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247 
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711 
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880 
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043 
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПЕСЕННЫЙ ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543 
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)": 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524567 
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ С ЗАЛОМ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533 
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАЦИЯ ЗАЛА: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001 
*
*Все конкурсные номера от "Ники плюс" здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

Заходите, смотрите, выбирайте! Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Приближаются новогодние праздники. Студия "НИКА ПЛЮС" предлагает вам обновить свою новогоднюю программу и делает супер предложение:*
*ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ ЧЕТЫРЕ НОВОГОДНИХ КОНКУРСНЫХ НОМЕРА ПО ЦЕНЕ ДВУХ! 
ОБЩАЯ СТОИМОСТЬ ЭТИХ НОМЕРОВ 4000 РУБ. ПО АКЦИИ ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ ИХ ЗА 2000 РУБ. БЛАГОДАРЯ 50% СКИДКЕ ЭКОНОМИЯ СОСТАВИТ 2000 РУБ!* 

*С описанием и отзывами можно ознакомиться здесь:*

*"НОВОГОДНИЙ СИМОРОН"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247*

*"ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524567
*
*"НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320*

*"ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776
*
*Акция действует до 31 октября включительно.* 

*Все конкурсные номера студии "НИКА ПЛЮС" здесь:**
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

*Кроме того, вы можете посетить мастерскую студии "НИКА ПЛЮС", в которой конкурсные номера выложены в свободном доступе. Если вы гость форума, то для этого потребуется зарегистрироваться, должно пройти 30 дней после регистрации, и необходимо написать более 30 информативных сообщений. 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4410393* 

*Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
*
*Студия "НИКА ПЛЮС" желает всем коллегам отличных новогодних корпоративов!*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС" ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Приближаются новогодние праздники. Студия "НИКА ПЛЮС" предлагает вам обновить свою новогоднюю программу и делает супер предложение:*
*ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ ЧЕТЫРЕ НОВОГОДНИХ КОНКУРСНЫХ НОМЕРА ПО ЦЕНЕ ДВУХ! 
ОБЩАЯ СТОИМОСТЬ ЭТИХ НОМЕРОВ 4000 РУБ. ПО АКЦИИ ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ ИХ ЗА 2000 РУБ. БЛАГОДАРЯ 50% СКИДКЕ ЭКОНОМИЯ СОСТАВИТ 2000 РУБ!* 

*С описанием и отзывами можно ознакомиться здесь:*

*"НОВОГОДНИЙ СИМОРОН"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247*

*"ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524567
*
*"НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320*

*"ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776
*
*Акция действует до 31 октября включительно.* 

*Все конкурсные номера студии "НИКА ПЛЮС" здесь:**
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

*Кроме того, вы можете посетить мастерскую студии "НИКА ПЛЮС", в которой конкурсные номера выложены в свободном доступе. Если вы гость форума, то для этого потребуется зарегистрироваться, должно пройти 30 дней после регистрации, и необходимо написать более 30 информативных сообщений. 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4410393* 

*Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
*
*Студия "НИКА ПЛЮС" желает всем коллегам отличных новогодних корпоративов!*

----------


## Валерий Куликов

Здравствуйте, Ника+! Есть вопрос по акции. Дело в том что я уже приобрел вашу вкусняшку "Пожелания деда мороза". Этот интерактив не раз меня выручал и всегда идет на ура. Можно ли заменить его на другой конкурс? Например на "Дефиле холостяков"? Если да, то по акции цена "Симорона", "Футбольного дефиле Снегурочек", "Новогоднего генератора тостов" и "Дефиле холостяков" тоже будет 2000 руб?

----------

yabloko-tv (27.10.2017), Николай Бугаков (24.10.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Валерий! Не вопрос, давайте заменим :Aga:  Спасибо за добрые слова в адрес "Пожеланий Деда мороза"! :Ok:

----------

yabloko-tv (27.10.2017), Валерий Куликов (25.10.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ НОВОГОДНЕЙ АКЦИИ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Приближаются новогодние праздники. Студия "НИКА ПЛЮС" предлагает вам обновить свою новогоднюю программу и делает супер предложение:*
*ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ ЧЕТЫРЕ НОВОГОДНИХ КОНКУРСНЫХ НОМЕРА ПО ЦЕНЕ ДВУХ! 
ОБЩАЯ СТОИМОСТЬ ЭТИХ НОМЕРОВ 4000 РУБ. ПО АКЦИИ ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ ИХ ЗА 2000 РУБ. БЛАГОДАРЯ 50% СКИДКЕ ЭКОНОМИЯ СОСТАВИТ 2000 РУБ!* 

*С описанием и отзывами можно ознакомиться здесь:*

*"НОВОГОДНИЙ СИМОРОН"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247*

*"ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524567
*
*"НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320*

*"ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА"*
*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776
*
*Акция действует до 31 октября включительно.* 

*Все конкурсные номера студии "НИКА ПЛЮС" здесь:**
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

*Кроме того, вы можете посетить мастерскую студии "НИКА ПЛЮС", в которой конкурсные номера выложены в свободном доступе. Если вы гость форума, то для этого потребуется зарегистрироваться, должно пройти 30 дней после регистрации, и необходимо написать более 30 информативных сообщений. 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4410393* 

*Если возникнут вопросы, пишите в личку или вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
*
*Студия "НИКА ПЛЮС" желает всем коллегам отличных новогодних корпоративов!*

----------


## Сергей Алексеевич

Николай, добрый день! У вас изменился номер карты сбера? Уточните пожалуйста реквизиты для оплаты.

----------

Николай Бугаков (31.10.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Сергей! Вы правы, реквизиты для оплаты изменились. Выслал в личку :Aga:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ПРАЗДНИЧНАЯ АКЦИЯ ДЛЯ ПРЕКРАСНЫХ ДАМ!*

*Уважаемые коллеги! С 8 февраля по 8 марта мужской коллектив студий "НИКА ПЛЮС" и "ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА" делает 20% скидку на все сценарии и конкурсы.* 
*АКЦИЯ ДЕЙСТВУЕТ ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ЖЕНЩИН!* 
*Дорогие женщины! Мы поздравляем вас с наступающим праздником и желаем, чтобы наши работы украсили вашу конкурсную программу! Заходите, смотрите и выбирайте:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601*

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (24.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ПРАЗДНИЧНАЯ АКЦИЯ ЗАВЕРШАЕТСЯ!*

*Уважаемые коллеги! С 8 февраля по 8 марта мужской коллектив студий "НИКА ПЛЮС" и "ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА" делает 20% скидку на все сценарии и конкурсы.* 
*АКЦИЯ ДЕЙСТВУЕТ ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ЖЕНЩИН!* 
*Дорогие женщины! Мы поздравляем вас с наступающим праздником и желаем, чтобы наши работы украсили вашу конкурсную программу! Заходите, смотрите и выбирайте:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Коллеги! Только 1 день! Сегодня!* 
*Праздничная 20% скидка на все конкурсы, игровые блоки и программы компании "ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА" и студии "Ника плюс"!!!
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

----------

дюймовка (08.04.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ! ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЕ МАЙСКИЕ СКИДКИ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА", студия "Ника плюс" и творческий дуэт "ТаЛа" с 1 по 9 мая объявляют 20% скидки на все авторские конкурсы и сценарии. 
Мы поздравляем всех с майскими праздниками и желаем, чтобы наши работы украсили вашу конкурсную программу!

Ознакомиться подробнее и прочитать отзывы можно здесь:*
*"ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА"
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601

"Ника плюс"
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

"ТаЛа"
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=578*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ ПРАЗДНИЧНОЙ АКЦИИ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА", студия "Ника плюс" и творческий дуэт "ТаЛа" с 1 по 9 мая объявляют 20% скидки на все авторские конкурсы и сценарии. 
Мы поздравляем всех с Днем Победы и желаем, чтобы наши работы украсили вашу конкурсную программу!

Ознакомиться подробнее и прочитать отзывы можно здесь:*
*"ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА"
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601

"Ника плюс"
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

"ТаЛа"
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=578*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ЖАРКИЙ АВГУСТ - ГОРЯЧИЕ СКИДКИ!*
*Уважаемые коллеги! С 1 по 31 августа студия "Ника плюс" делает горячее предложение - скидки на все авторские работы!

Акция проходит в три этапа:*
*С 1 по 10 августа – 30% скидка
С 11 по 20 августа – 20% скидка
С 21 по 31 августа – 10% скидка*
*Воспользовавшись этим горячим предложением с 1 по 10 августа, вы сможете приобрести конкурсные номера по самой выгодной цене! Заходите, смотрите и выбирайте! 

Ознакомиться подробнее и прочитать отзывы можно здесь:*
*"ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА" или "ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ". Батл-интерактив:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5482148
"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ И ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК 2.0" Обновленная версия:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118 
"ДОБАВИМ КАЧА!" Интерактивный блок для выхода:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606
"ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ". Свадебный интерактив: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5206608 
"ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ". Универсальный игровой блок: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079 
"ТЕЛЕПАТИЯ". Застольная активация: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645 
"СИМОРОН". Застольный интерактив: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247 
"КЛАССИКА ЖАНРА". Универсальный игровой блок: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4974711 
"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА". Застольный конкурс: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880 
"ПРЕКРАСНОЕ ДАЛЕКО". Застольный интерактив: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043 
"ЛЯ-ЛЯ". Универсальный песенный застольный номер: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543 
"СНОВА НАЛИВАЙ". Музыкальный интерактив: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533 
"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО". Застольная активация: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4732583 
"НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ". Застольный интерактив:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320
"ДЕФИЛЕ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗОВ". Новогодний интерактив:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503
"ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА". Застольный интерактив:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776
ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197001* 

*Все конкурсные номера от "Ники плюс" здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

----------

laks_arina (02.08.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"!*
*Дорогие друзья и коллеги! По случаю моего Дня рождения хочу устроить праздник не только себе, но и всем вам! Поскольку, по традиции, празднование происходит до, во время и после события, студия "Ника плюс" объявляет трехдневную акцию!*

*19, 20, 21 НОЯБРЯ - 30% СКИДКА НА ВСЕ АВТОРСКИЕ РАБОТЫ!*

*Заинтересовала акция? Тогда заходите и выбирайте:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

Также по всем вопросам можно обращаться вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Гваделупа

> *ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"!*
> *Дорогие друзья и коллеги! По случаю моего Дня рождения хочу устроить праздник не только себе, но и всем вам! Поскольку, по традиции, празднование происходит до, во время и после события, студия "Ника плюс" объявляет трехдневную акцию!*
> 
> *19, 20, 21 НОЯБРЯ - 30% СКИДКА НА ВСЕ АВТОРСКИЕ РАБОТЫ!*
> 
> *Заинтересовала акция? Тогда заходите и выбирайте:
> https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489
> 
> Также по всем вопросам можно обращаться вк:
> https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*


Ну, вот, блин профукала классные акции!!! Реву...

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Елена, не расстраивайтесь! Когда-нибудь будут новые акции. Просто чаще следите за новостями :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ПОДАРКИ ОТ ДЕДА МОРОЗА И "НИКИ ПЛЮС"!* 



*Уважаемые коллеги! В преддверии Нового года Дед Мороз и студия "Ника плюс" дарят подарки и объявляют грандиозную новогоднюю акцию!* 

*ПРИ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИИ ЛЮБОГО КОНКУРСА – ЕЩЕ ОДИН В ПОДАРОК! 

ТОЛЬКО ТРИ ДНЯ! 23, 24 И 25 ДЕКАБРЯ!*

*Перейдя по ссылкам, можно ознакомиться с описанием и отзывами. 
Заходите, смотрите и выбирайте!

"ДОБАВИМ КАЧА!" 
Интерактивный блок для выхода: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606 

"ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА" или "ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ"
Батл-интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5482148 

"ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК 2.0"
Обновленная версия: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118 

"НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ"
Застольный интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320 

"ДЕФИЛЕ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗОВ"
Новогодний интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503 

"НОВОГОДНИЙ СИМОРОН"
Застольный интерактив: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247 

"ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА"
Застольный интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776 

Все конкурсы от "Ники плюс": 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489* 

*С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!* :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Аннушка Ж.

Добрый вечер, Николай. Изучала ваши материалы и увидела акцию- новогодние подарочки. И так захотелось себя побаловать." Добавим кача!" (Новый год, для ведущей) и"всяка музяка". Можно? Какая сумма и куда перевести?

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Анна! Стоимость новогодней версии для ведущей "Добавим кача" 700 руб, а "Всяка музяка" Вам будет в подарок, как и указано в условиях акции :Yes4:  
Реквизиты для оплаты указаны здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524502

----------


## Аннушка Ж.

Перевела. С нетерпением буду ждать. Заранее спасибо.
Моя почта. gena-zhuravlev00@mail.ru

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Перевела. С нетерпением буду ждать. Заранее спасибо.


Анна, встречайте ссылки в личке и на почте. Качайте откуда Вам удобнее :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ПОДАРКИ ОТ ДЕДА МОРОЗА И "НИКИ ПЛЮС"!* 



*Уважаемые коллеги! В преддверии Нового года Дед Мороз и студия "Ника плюс" дарят подарки и объявляют грандиозную новогоднюю акцию!* 

*ПРИ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИИ ЛЮБОГО КОНКУРСА – ЕЩЕ ОДИН В ПОДАРОК! 

ТОЛЬКО ТРИ ДНЯ! 23, 24 И 25 ДЕКАБРЯ!*

*Перейдя по ссылкам, можно ознакомиться с описанием и отзывами. 
Заходите, смотрите и выбирайте!

"ДОБАВИМ КАЧА!" 
Интерактивный блок для выхода: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606 

"ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА" или "ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ"
Батл-интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5482148 

"ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК 2.0"
Обновленная версия: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118 

"НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ"
Застольный интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320 

"ДЕФИЛЕ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗОВ"
Новогодний интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503 

"НОВОГОДНИЙ СИМОРОН"
Застольный интерактив: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247 

"ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА"
Застольный интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776 

Все конкурсы от "Ники плюс": 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489* 

*С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!* :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте, Николай! Спасибо за такую действительно грандиозную новогоднюю акцию! Скажите пожалуйста, она касается только новогодних блоков или всех?

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Елена! Разве может Дед Мороз в чем-то ограничивать? Акция действует на все работы Ники плюс! :Santa2:

----------


## Евсевия

Николай здравствуйте . Меня зовут Елена . Я в вашей огромной семье новичек. Поздравляю вас с Наступающим Новым годом и рождеством. Желаю мира,тепла,здоровья вам и вашим близким. Я новичек в вашем обществе. Проводить праздники пробую только на близких и на своем дне рождения, который совсем не за горами. О вашем сайте узнала случайно гуляя по просторам интернета. Очень заинтересовало ваше творчество. Я именно такова плана и искала что нибудь для себя а именно  ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА или ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ. БАТЛ-ИНТЕРАКТИВ , и судя по отзывам классная штука. Как можно ее приобрести и что правда можно что то еще выбрать? Спасибо большое заранее за ответ.

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Елена! Рады видеть вас в нашей дружной форумской семье! :Smile3:  Сегодня последний день акции, по которой вы можете приобрести не только Всяку музяку, но и получить в подарок любой конкурс от Ники плюс. Стоимость Всякой музяки 800 руб. По поводу подарка - напишите, что вы хотите? Подробности оплаты выслал в личку :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ПОДАРКИ ОТ ДЕДА МОРОЗА И "НИКИ ПЛЮС"!* 



*Уважаемые коллеги! В преддверии Нового года Дед Мороз и студия "Ника плюс" дарят подарки и объявляют грандиозную новогоднюю акцию!* 

*ПРИ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИИ ЛЮБОГО КОНКУРСА – ЕЩЕ ОДИН В ПОДАРОК! 

ТОЛЬКО ТРИ ДНЯ! 23, 24 И 25 ДЕКАБРЯ!*

*Перейдя по ссылкам, можно ознакомиться с описанием и отзывами. 
Заходите, смотрите и выбирайте!

"ДОБАВИМ КАЧА!" 
Интерактивный блок для выхода: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606 

"ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА" или "ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ"
Батл-интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5482148 

"ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК 2.0"
Обновленная версия: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118 

"НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ"
Застольный интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320 

"ДЕФИЛЕ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗОВ"
Новогодний интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503 

"НОВОГОДНИЙ СИМОРОН"
Застольный интерактив: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247 

"ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА"
Застольный интерактив: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776 

Все конкурсы от "Ники плюс": 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489* 

*С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!* :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"!*



*И снова Новый год! И снова праздничное настроение! И снова подарки! 
Для тех, кто уже знаком с работами "Ники плюс", приятная новость!*

*13 И 14 ЯНВАРЯ! 30% НОВОГОДНЯЯ СКИДКА НА ВСЕ КОНКУРСНЫЕ НОМЕРА!* 

*А для тех, кто еще не знаком, две приятные новости: возможность ознакомиться с работами "Ники плюс", а также приобрести их с 30% СКИДКОЙ! 

Здесь вы найдете авторские конкурсы, игровые блоки, анимашки, интерактивы на разный вкус и аудиторию, для любых мероприятий и индивидуальных праздников. Многие ведущие с успехом применяют работы "Ники плюс". Будьте и вы в их числе! Сделайте себе полезный новогодний подарок, который пригодится в дальнейшем! 

Ознакомиться подробнее и прочитать отзывы можно здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489 

Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

*ПУСТЬ СТАРЫЙ НОВЫЙ ГОД БУДЕТ ПОЛОН ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМИ ПОДАРКАМИ И ПРОЙДЕТ С ПРЕКРАСНЫМ НАСТРОЕНИЕМ!*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Уважаемые коллеги! Близятся всеми любимые праздники, которых многие ждут с нетерпением! Вы уже подготовили программы на 23 февраля и 8 марта, которые удивят и порадуют ваших клиентов?  

За многие годы работы у студии «Ника плюс» появился свой стиль, который близок многим ведущим. Нашей фишкой являются музыкальные конкурсные блоки и интерактивы. Согласитесь, что однообразная программа без музыкальных моментов не такая яркая, насыщенная и динамичная…

Вы не поющий ведущий? У Вас нет голоса и слуха от слова «совсем»? Не расстраивайтесь!
Наши работы дают возможность их использования, вне зависимости от того, есть у Вас вокальные данные, или нет. Прописанный во многих интерактивах бэк-вокал все сделает за Вас! А демо-версии еще больше облегчат задачу!

А что, если Вы – поющий ведущий? Тогда для Вас появятся дополнительные возможности раскрыться и проявить себя с этой стороны! 

Вы работаете без проектора? Тогда основная масса наших конкурсных блоков, анимашек и интерактивов  - это то, что Вам нужно! Кроме того, в нашем арсенале есть конкурсы, основанные на аудио файлах. Основной принцип работы с ними: включил, – и наслаждаешься эффектом вместе с гостями! В данном случае, главным приемуществом является отсутствие подготовки. А это – прекрасное подспорье ведущему в случае ограниченного времени на подготовку перед мероприятием. 

Вы работаете с проектором? Тогда Вам будут полезны наши совместные работы со студией «ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА»:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601

Вам хочется, чтобы наши работы можно было использовать не только 23 февраля и 8 марта, но и на других праздниках? Без проблем! Вы сможете проводить их и в дальнейшем на свадьбах, юбилеях, корпоративах и других мероприятиях!

Итак, Вы хотите обновить свою конкурсную программу и сделать ее ярче? Тогда работы студии «Ника плюс» - это то, что Вы ищете!
*
*Но это еще не все! К 23 февраля и 8 марта мы приготовили для Вас специальное предложение! Какое? Напишите мне, и я вышлю Вам все подробности в личном сообщении.*

*Также можно общаться в соцсетях:
Вконтакте:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
В Одноклассниках:
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov
В Фейсбуке:
https://www.facebook.com/bugackoff*

----------

Всегда всем весело (23.02.2019)

----------


## ЕленК

Николай, здравствуйте, заинтриговал опять. Уже хочется познакомиться с 



> К 23 февраля и 8 марта мы приготовили для Вас специальное предложение!


 С ув. Елена

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.02.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, здравствуйте, заинтриговал опять. Уже хочется познакомиться


Здравствуйте, Елена! По поводу специального предложения ответил в личку :Aga:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Уважаемые коллеги! Вы уже подготовили программу на 8 марта? У вас впереди заказы, на которых будет совместно отмечаться 23 февраля и 8 марта, как это часто происходит? Вы готовы к приближающемуся свадебному сезону? Вы хотите обновить свою программу для юбилеев и корпоративов, которые проходят, вне зависимости от сезона?

Если вы хотите удивить заказчиков эксклюзивными конкурсными номерами, работы студии «Ника плюс» - это именно то, что вам нужно! А для того, чтобы облегчить задачу в поиске материала, мы предлагаем вам ТОП КОНКУРСНЫХ БЛОКОВ, которые отлично проходят на различных мероприятиях и прекрасно зарекомендовали себя не только в нашей программе, но и среди многих ведущих.

«Добавим кача!» - это интерактивный блок для выхода, благодаря которому вы оригинально начнете праздник и сразу наладите контакт с публикой.
Блок состоит из 4-х частей:
1-я часть представляет собой записанную голосовую заставку для выхода.
2-я часть представляет собой музыкальный интерактив, во время которого непосредственно происходит сам выход и дальнейшая работа с залом.
3-я часть – это разговорный интерактив с залом.
4-я часть – это музыкальный финал блока.
Ознакомиться подробнее можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606

«Всяка музяка, или Думай, как диджей» - это музыкальный батл для компаний, состоящих из представителей различных возрастов и музыкальных вкусов. Упор сделан на всем известные современные хиты, но также использованы и давно полюбившиеся мелодии. Номер можно проводить, как в качестве застольного интерактива, так и в виде танцевального батла.
Ознакомиться подробнее можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5482148

«Футбольное дефиле 2.0» - это обновленная версия интерактива, в котором участвуют женщины. Конкурс построен на работе с аудиофайлами, являющимися записью монолога горячего дагестанского комментатора. Пока звучит аудиофайл, участница должна обыграть то, о чем говорит комментатор.
Ознакомиться подробнее можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118

«Дефиле холостяков» - это интерактив, который отлично проходит, как в паре с «Футбольным дефиле», так и самостоятельно. Что собой представляет «Дефиле холостяков»? Это аудиотреки, характерезующие неженатых парней и самого жениха. Свадебный номер достаточно прост в подготовке и не требует заучивания текста. Работа ведущего состоит в описании номера для участников и подборе количества треков.
Ознакомиться подробнее можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5206608

«Телепатия» - это интерактив, представляющий из себя аудиофайл, в котором записаны мысли "телепата". С одной стороны, это напоминает любимые народом аудиосказки, а с другой - является театром одного актера, в который вовлечены все присутствующие в зале.
Ознакомиться подробнее можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5011645

«Птица счастья» - это блок, включающий в себя конкурс - манок, сбор команд, который предполагает неограниченное количество участников, конкурс - перепевку и анимационный танец. Номер прост в подготовке и проведении. Также неоспоримым плюсом блока является участие в нем от 90 до 100% присутствующих гостей.
Ознакомиться подробнее можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5213079

И это далеко не полный список конкурсных блоков от студии «Ника плюс»!
Итак, вы хотите обновить и сделать ярче свою конкурсную программу? Тогда заходите и познакомьтесь с работами студии «Ника плюс»:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

*Но и это еще не все! К 8 марта и совместным корпоративам к 23 февраля и 8 марта мы приготовили для вас специальное предложение! 
Напишите мне, и я расскажу вам, в чем оно заключается, а также отвечу на все вопросы!*  

*Также можно общаться в соцсетях:
Вконтакте:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
В Одноклассниках:
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov
В Фейсбуке:
https://www.facebook.com/bugackoff*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*СПЕЦИАЛЬНОЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"!*

*Уважаемые коллеги! Вы уже подготовили программу на 8 марта? У вас есть мероприятия, на которых будет совместно отмечаться 23 февраля и 8 марта, как это часто происходит?

За многие годы работы у студии «Ника плюс» появился свой стиль, который близок многим ведущим. Нашей фишкой являются музыкальные конкурсные блоки и интерактивы. Согласитесь, что однообразная программа без музыкальных моментов не такая яркая, насыщенная и динамичная…

Вы не поющий ведущий? У Вас нет голоса и слуха от слова «совсем»? Не расстраивайтесь!
Наши работы дают возможность их использования, вне зависимости от того, есть у Вас вокальные данные, или нет. Прописанный во многих интерактивах бэк-вокал все сделает за Вас! А демо-версии еще больше облегчат задачу!

А что, если Вы – поющий ведущий? Тогда для Вас появятся дополнительные возможности раскрыться и проявить себя с этой стороны! 

Вы работаете без проектора? Тогда основная масса наших конкурсных блоков, анимашек и интерактивов  - это то, что Вам нужно! Кроме того, в нашем арсенале есть конкурсы, основанные на аудио файлах. Основной принцип работы с ними: включил, – и наслаждаешься эффектом вместе с гостями! В данном случае, главным приемуществом является отсутствие подготовки. А это – прекрасное подспорье ведущему в случае ограниченного времени на подготовку перед мероприятием. 

Вы работаете с проектором? Тогда Вам будут полезны наши совместные работы со студией «ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА»:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601

Вам хочется, чтобы наши работы можно было использовать не только 23 февраля и 8 марта, но и на других праздниках? Без проблем! Вы сможете проводить их и в дальнейшем на свадьбах, юбилеях, корпоративах и других мероприятиях!

Итак, Вы хотите обновить свою конкурсную программу и сделать ее ярче? Тогда работы студии «Ника плюс» - это то, что Вы ищете!
*
*Но это еще не все! К 8 марта мы приготовили для Вас специальное предложение! 

НА ВСЕ КОНКУРСНЫЕ НОМЕРА - 20% СКИДКА! 
А ПРИ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИИ ТРЕХ И БОЛЕЕ КОНКУРСОВ - 30% СКИДКА!* 
*
Если возникнут вопросы – напишите мне, и я с удовольствием на них отвечу! 

Также можно общаться в соцсетях:
Вконтакте:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
В Одноклассниках:
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov
В Фейсбуке:
https://www.facebook.com/bugackoff*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Дорогие друзья и коллеги! В честь моего Дня рождения студия "Ника плюс" объявляет праздничную акцию! Сегодня вас ждут скидки, которые, как и День рождения, бывают только раз в году!*

*При приобретении 1 конкурса или сборника отбивок – СКИДКА 30%!
При приобретении 2 конкурсов или сборников отбивок  – СКИДКА 40%!
При приобретении 3 и более конкурсов или сборников отбивок  – СКИДКА 50%!

ВНИМАНИЕ! АКЦИЯ ДЛИТСЯ ТОЛЬКО ОДИН ДЕНЬ – 20 НОЯБРЯ!*

*Пусть будет праздник не только у меня, но и у вас! Порадуйте себя и гостей работами студии "Ника плюс", которые отлично себя зарекомендовали на различных мероприятиях  и с успехом проводятся многими коллегами!

Заходите, смотрите и выбирайте:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

Пишите мне по всем интересующим вопросам.
Также можно общаться в соцсетях:
Вконтакте:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
В Одноклассниках:
https://ok.ru/nikolaybugakov
В Фейсбуке:
https://www.facebook.com/bugackoff
*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

:Vishenka 33: *АКЦИЯ ДЛЯ МИЛЫХ ДАМ ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"!* :Vishenka 33: 



*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия НИКА ПЛЮС до 8 марта включительно дарит всем прекрасным дамам 20% СКИДКУ на все игровые блоки, интерактивы и конкурсы!

Ознакомиться с работами и отзывами можно здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

Дорогие женщины! Я надеюсь, что вам понравится этот подарок, а работы студии "НИКА ПЛЮС" станут украшением вашей конкурсной программы.* 

*С наступающим 8 марта!*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*АКЦИОННЫЙ СВАДЕБНЫЙ СБОРНИК ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*




*Уважаемые коллеги! Свадебный сезон, несмотря ни на что, набирает обороты. Студия "Ника плюс" представляет вашему вниманию свадебный сборник для работы БЕЗ ПРОЕКТОРА, состоящий из пяти конкурсов и интерактивов. Все они созданы в разное время, но неизменно являются хитами программы!

"Всё у нас - просто класс!" Свадебная версия:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5578298

"Дефиле холостяков":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5206608

"Футбольное дефиле 2.0":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118

"Телепатия". Свадебная версия:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5011645

"Добавим кача!" Свадебная версия:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606*

*Сборник из этих пяти ХИТОВ мы предлагаем ВСЕГО за 990 руб!

Каждый конкурс и интерактив по отдельности можно приобрести за 500 руб.

Приобретая свадебный сборник, ВЫ ЭКОНОМИТЕ 1510 руб!*

*Ознакомиться со всеми работами студии "Ника плюс" можно здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*АКЦИОННЫЙ ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ СБОРНИК ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*



* Уважаемые коллеги! После многочисленных положительных отзывов об акционном  свадебном сборнике, студия "Ника плюс" представляет акционный юбилейный сборник. 

Разумеется, его можно использовать и на днях рождения.

Сборник состоит из пяти конкурсов и интерактивов для работы БЕЗ ПРОЕКТОРА. Все они созданы в разное время, но неизменно являются хитами программы!

"Всё у нас - просто класс!" Юбилейная версия:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5578298

"Телепатия". Версии для мужского и женского юбилея:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5011645

"Многая лета". Юбилейный застольный интерактив:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4633880

"Симорон". Универсальный застольный интерактив:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247

"Добавим кача!" Юбилейная версия:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606*

* Сборник из этих пяти ХИТОВ мы предлагаем ВСЕГО за 990 руб!

Приобретая юбилейный сборник, ВЫ ЭКОНОМИТЕ 1810 руб!

Рекомендуем обратить внимание на акционный свадебный сборник: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5606720* 

*Ознакомиться со всеми работами студии "Ника плюс" можно здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Спасибо коллегам за отзывы о свадебном и юбилейном сборниках! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Спасибо коллегам за отзывы о юбилейном и свадебном сборниках! :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

_АКЦИОННЫЙ НОВОГОДНИЙ СБОРНИК ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"_



*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" представляет АКЦИОННЫЙ НОВОГОДНИЙ СБОРНИК для работы БЕЗ ПРОЕКТОРА!

Сборник состоит из пяти конкурсов и интерактивов. Все они созданы в разное время, но неизменно являются хитами программы!

"Всё у нас - просто класс!" Новогодняя версия:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5578298

"Дефиле Дедов Морозов":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503

"Новогодний генератор тостов":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320

"Новогодний симорон":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247

"Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек 2.0":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118*

*Сборник из этих пяти ХИТОВ мы предлагаем ВСЕГО за 990 руб! 

Каждый конкурс и интерактив по отдельности можно приобрести за 500 руб. 

Приобретая новогодний сборник, ВЫ ЭКОНОМИТЕ 1510 руб!*

*Рекомендуем обратить внимание на акционный юбилейный сборник:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5608949

И на акционный свадебный сборник:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5608947

Ознакомиться со всеми работами студии "Ника плюс" можно здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Продолжаем благодарить коллег за отзывы! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*АКЦИЯ! СВАДЕБНЫЙ И ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ СБОРНИКИ ПО ЦЕНЕ ОДНОГО!*



*Коллеги, свадебный сезон в разгаре, а юбилеи проходят круглый год.
У студии НИКА ПЛЮС для вас отличное предложение!
Сборники уже акционные, а приобретая ДВА ПО ЦЕНЕ ОДНОГО, ваша экономия увеличивается еще В ДВА РАЗА!

Что вы получаете?
Конкурсы и интерактивы для работы БЕЗ ЭКРАНА.
Материал, отлично зарекомендовавший себя среди коллег.
Только ХИТЫ программы.

Ознакомиться со свадебным сборником и прочитать отзывы:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5608947

Ознакомиться с юбилейным сборником и прочитать отзывы:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5608949*

*И все это ПО МИНИМАЛЬНОЙ СТОИМОСТИ – 990 руб!

Спешите воспользоваться акционным предложением!

Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov
*

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*КОЛЛЕГИ, ЧЁРНАЯ ПЯТНИЦА ПРОДЛИТСЯ ТРИ ДНЯ!*



*Самое время выгодно вложиться в конкурсную программу!

С 11.11. по 13.11 студия "Ника плюс" объявляет 50% скидку на все конкурсы, интерактивы и сборники!

Здесь вы можете прочитать отзывы и выбрать материал:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489

Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

